# Bob Liles in Sacramento?



## dubljay (Jun 13, 2004)

OK I'm new here and there probably is a thread somewhere that deals with locations of prominent Kenpo practitioners and schools, however I have not come across it yet.



Anyway I was wondering if anyone knew if Bob Liles was still in Sacramento, CA and if he still has a school.  I started training in Klamath Falls, OR but I'm transferring to college in Sacramento and would very much like to continue my training, and I heard that Mr. Liles was/is down there.  


I would appreciate anyone who would have any information about Mr. Liles and if he is still teaching in the Sacramento area. 



Once again sorry if this turns up as a redundant thread.


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 13, 2004)

Liles Karate
Chief Instructor:  Bob Liles
4415 Freeport Boulevard
Sacramento, California 95822
Phone:  (916) 451-8997

Hope this helps.  :asian:


----------



## dubljay (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah that helps a great deal... thanks.


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 13, 2004)

You're welcome. I'm glad I could help.


----------

